# Lucky me



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Have been talking about my interest in diving around the ol ' lady lately and she has decided that she is going to pay for my certification as a Christmas present. We just moved into a home that is literally a few hundred yards from the Dive Pro's Shop off of hwy 98. 

Who has the best (quality) training course around? I know I'm not going to buy all of my gear up front but for sure will buy my fins, mask, booties and gloves and wet suit up front. Simply because I can use these even if I decide scuba isn't for me. 

How does one pick the "right" mask and fins?I realize mask will be more of a feel thing but what about fins?

Any help would be greatly appreciated and I look forward to learning from this area of the forum!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hurlburt dive club on base is pretty quality. Assuming you can get on base, if not they'd probably meet you at the gate and escort you on. Just a thought


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

There's no shortage of good dive shops but MBT is the one I use and have always found them to be extremely helpful and one I could count on for reliable info on gear and reasonable prices. My wife and two of my kids went there for certification and gear. I've been diving forever but I did get Nitrox certified there and replaced all of the original gear I bought in 1971 from them. Buy quality equipment, treat it well and it lasts a very long time.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Everyone is going to have their favorite shop to go to but I don't think you can go wrong with any of the shops I p-cola. I go to dive pros great people and you can try any of their gear in their pool to see what works best for you!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Shops*

Go in each one, on different days. Pay attention to how you feel, comfort level, level of attention, degree of chaos in the shop, layout, selection, etc. ask LOTS of questions, put em on the spot. Don't be bashful. Ask about logistics, class facilities, pool facilities, instructor quals, beach dives, etc. ask, ask, ask. 
Go home, have an adult beverage, the pick the one that felt like home. You'll be spending a lot of time at your "home" shop.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

I concur with flappininthebreeze. I have been to MBT many times but I feel better and more at home with Dive Pros and would highly recommend them, but there are others that feel different. It is about how you feel.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I got certified through MBT, but I like the service at Dive Pros better. Dive pros also has there own facilities where MBT doesnt.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

I think Dive Pro's still offers the free "discover scuba" thing. An hour or so where they gear you up, throw you in the pool, explain and test buoyancy and see how comfortable you are. You'd have to call up and schedule an appointment. My thinking is you might be able to determine whether you like the environment/instructor prior to sinking the investment.
Either way approach it to have fun and dive safe ..


----------

